# 2005 F250 No Low-Beam Headlights



## erniek70 (Jan 3, 2011)

I do not know where to turn. I bought my 2005 F250 used. It used to have a plow for personal use. I beleive it was wired for plow headlights (toggle switch under left of dash?). My low-beams & highbeams are working intermittently. I have a CDN unit with DRL lights. Currently the highbeams are still working, but the DRLs, and low-beams are not working. Could the problem be with the plow headlight wiring (most wiring was not removed when the plow was removed...jsut wires wre cut). Where do I start troubleshooting? Just deperate for help.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Where did you buy the truck? And how long ago did you buy it?


----------



## erniek70 (Jan 3, 2011)

6 months ago. no warranty left.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd start by verifying if you have power at the headlight connectors or if you have two blown headlight bulbs. I'd also check the fuses pretty early on since Ford fuses each headlight separately. Next, I'd dig into the hacked plow light wiring to look for possible reasons for a short. Does wiggling the toggle switch have any effect on anything? See what kind of power you have running to and from that bad boy.


----------



## fordsuvparts (Jan 7, 2008)

Check the grounds on the headlights, Unplug the bulb and check the power for hi and low beam and the ground. I have found several problems with Super duty grounding problems with the headlights. I had to add a ground to both my 99 and my 2003 trucks. Both trucks have had plows on them for 5-6 years each. The factory grounds were corroded terribly. They attach to the radiator support with a green 8 mm bolt. They are hard to get to on some trucks, i had to pull the battery and the air filter box on both trucks.


----------



## erniek70 (Jan 3, 2011)

even though it's just the low-beams not working? Is there a separate ground for eah light? If so, it's some coincidence both grounds went bad at the same time, and why do the high-beams still work?


----------



## erniek70 (Jan 3, 2011)

Fixed it! Found a short in the old plow headlight wiring. Wrapped conduit & tape around the wiring. All is good!


----------

